# When do you take Miralax?



## jane2423 (Jun 7, 2007)

Well when I first got put on Miralax over a year ago my doctor perscribed it 2 doses 30 min before dinner, well I sometimes took it at night and then I started taking it in the morning before I would eat anything. I was also taking Zelnorm. In February he took me off all of this and put me on Amitiza, well that did not do anything at all except make me worse so this week he put me back on Miralax with Zelnorm of course. Well this time he percribed 2 doses 1 hour before supper. The problem with this is I wake up in the middle of the night to hear and feel my stomach make rumbles and I would love to go to the bathroom, but as you all know I CAN"T..... Well I wake up every morning and my stomach is bloated and I think the miralax is causing this. SO this morning I tried to take it this morning. When does everyone else take Miralax to get the most effectiveness out of the medicine?


----------



## hopenpeace420 (Jun 15, 2007)

jane2423 said:


> Well when I first got put on Miralax over a year ago my doctor perscribed it 2 doses 30 min before dinner, well I sometimes took it at night and then I started taking it in the morning before I would eat anything. I was also taking Zelnorm. In February he took me off all of this and put me on Amitiza, well that did not do anything at all except make me worse so this week he put me back on Miralax with Zelnorm of course. Well this time he percribed 2 doses 1 hour before supper. The problem with this is I wake up in the middle of the night to hear and feel my stomach make rumbles and I would love to go to the bathroom, but as you all know I CAN"T..... Well I wake up every morning and my stomach is bloated and I think the miralax is causing this. SO this morning I tried to take it this morning. When does everyone else take Miralax to get the most effectiveness out of the medicine? I take 3 capfuls at bed time but still have the problem with bloating and stomache rumbles.


----------



## 19837 (Mar 27, 2006)

jane2423 said:


> Well when I first got put on Miralax over a year ago my doctor perscribed it 2 doses 30 min before dinner, well I sometimes took it at night and then I started taking it in the morning before I would eat anything. I was also taking Zelnorm. In February he took me off all of this and put me on Amitiza, well that did not do anything at all except make me worse so this week he put me back on Miralax with Zelnorm of course. Well this time he percribed 2 doses 1 hour before supper. The problem with this is I wake up in the middle of the night to hear and feel my stomach make rumbles and I would love to go to the bathroom, but as you all know I CAN"T..... Well I wake up every morning and my stomach is bloated and I think the miralax is causing this. SO this morning I tried to take it this morning. When does everyone else take Miralax to get the most effectiveness out of the medicine?


RAJ., regular memberI take Miralax (generic, Glycolax) about an hour before dinner. Its effectiveness has decreased and I still have constipation occasionally. I get bloating, cramps and gas. I am due to see my GI specialist in about 3 weeks and ask him if he can recommend an alternative or fiber medication. I used to take Citrucel before he put me on Miralax. Incidentally, Citrucel was recommended by my first GI specialist . Will let you know what the second one recommends. Good luck.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

I take my miralx at 8 pm then again at 9pm or right beofre bed... it does makje the tummy rumble but i sleep through it- my hubby tells me it is loud as a truck!!! he snores so its getting even!! HA HAI like to take stuff at night to induce a morning bm and be done for the day.


----------

